# [SELLING PRINTING SERVICES] Need a better idea of who to sell to



## bobbyskims (Feb 13, 2011)

I do custom screen printing and I am just getting started. I'm not sure who to try to sell to, in other words who to give my sales pitch to, I have some ideas but I know there are a lot of types of organizations and businesses that need T-shirts that I'm not thinking of, so I thought that I would ask the T-shirt geniuses who their top sellers are what kind of organizations I should go after. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*



> I'm not sure who to try to sell to


People that wear shirts...


----------



## AnubisBlue (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

I did a couple screen print jobs for a vinyl guy, he had a few churches want batches of shirts.


----------



## bobbyskims (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*



jiarby said:


> People that wear shirts...


Ok maybe my question was worded poorly and that's why I got a useless sarcastic response.

What I meant was for BULK ORDERS so not just any body that wear shirts would be ordering custom shirts in bulk. Like a school or something like that, but I just can't think of too many. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

I was just being funny!

School Sports Booster Clubs
Churches
Sports Leagues
Bowling Teams
Restaurant & Bar owners
People that run crews... (Landscapers, Plumbers, Electricians, Pest Control Guys) 
Construction Crews (Road Crews, Housing, Commercial Buildings)
School Organizations: Bands, Cheer Teams, Chess Club, etc...
Event Planners: 10k runs, Charity *-A-Thons, Fairs & Festivals
BBQ & Chili Cookoffs
Motorcycle "Social Clubs".. poker run shirts
Funeral Homes... Morbid, but people love those "In Memory of..." window decals! 
VFW
American Legion
and on 
and on 
and on...

I was sorta serious... EVERYONE wears shirts. SO everyone is a potential customer, or at least knows someone that is. You can get good at explaining what you do in 10 seconds and rather than pitch to a stranger just ask them if they know anyone that orders shirts for clubs. "Hey! Where did you get that shirt!?" is a good ice breaker. 

Open the yellow pages...
There are your customers!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*



bobbyskims said:


> I thought that I would ask the T-shirt geniuses...


@jiarby Come on, Glenn... Do you really think your answer was on genius level? Be nice. 

Bobby, start calling all of elementary, jr high, and high schools in your area and ask to talk to whoever is in charge of spirit wear. For elementary schools, it's normally the parent club president who makes those decisions. It's pretty late in the school year for right now, but the schools I'm in have asked that I submit new designs by May to be ordered for the fall. Tell them you would love the chance to help them raise money for their school by printing their tee shirts for them. 

I hope it works out for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*



jiarby said:


> I was just being funny


I actually did laugh out loud when I read your answer, but I know you're a lot more helpful than that so give the poor guy some real advice!!!


----------



## bobbyskims (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

Yeah sorry about my reaction, I know that you were just being funny haha, my bad.

And thanks, I will try that!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

You guys gotta let me loose now and then!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

Okay, I must have been typing when you posted...
THAT'S the type of answer I expected from you, Glenn!!!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*



> Funeral Homes; Bowling teams


I never thought of a funeral home before. Let me ask, do you try and sell them the decals as a service where the funeral home would resell them to people? 

I know you aren't just hanging around funerals looking for customers 

Now bowling teams I have thought of, but to be honest I wasn't sure of the best game plan to approach. Do you hit up the front desk and try and sell them where they can resell the teams? Do you just ask at the font desk for permission to approach the teams on a league night? What has worked for you?

Thanks


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

You make a deal with the guy that runs the bowling alley. you can buy advertising space there where the bulletin board is. 

Funeral homes is sorta tricky... For me I made an aquaintance while playing poker. We also do large format printing, so we make a bunch of 24x36 photo blowups and memory collages from that. Once they know you it is easy to transition to leaving them a box of cards to hand out to the family of the guy that croaked. 

You can also try a few bandit signs around the funeral homes... memory decals $10 on a coro nailed to a telephone pole. People going in and out will see them. Cemetaries too!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*



jiarby said:


> You make a deal with the gut that runs the bowling alley.


What kind of deal do you generally make in this type of situation? A couple of free shirts, a % of each shirt sold, or do you just pay him a set fee or something?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Need a better idea of who to sell to*

$$25/mo, or $100/6months for a 12x24 spot where they post the league results and standings.


----------



## greivox (Mar 3, 2011)

Another idea I am surprised I haven't seen is focus on places that assist starting business owners like the SBA type offices or even banks that would allow you to leave a card. When a potential business owner is looking to get their company shirts made up you may get first call due to having a business card holder, service advertisement where they are currently seeking advice/fundage to start a business.

As a silk screener you typically don't think about getting your office attire due to the fact you can make your own. Just my $.02 on thinking outside of the box.  good luck in your venture.


----------

